# broadheads



## tanman36 (Jun 15, 2006)

what are your opinions for a good, sharp, durable broadhead for someone pulling 50 lbs. Thanx for your opinions.

HUNT CALIFORNIA


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

*rocket...*

rocket steehead in 100 grains is what i used few years ago and shootin 45lbs and killed some big hogs with em


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

*Grim Reaper*

100 grain Grim Reaper, they'll take anything down. and 50 lbs is plenty.
http://www.grimreaperbroadheads.com/ I recomend the RazorTip.
If you wanna see some pictures of what this head will do pm me.
Matt


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

a magnus stinger buzz cut baby


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

Use a cut on contact. Anything that's sharp will do the job.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

100or 85 grain slick tricks


----------



## deerdropper2005 (Jun 10, 2005)

tcooll77 said:


> 100or 85 grain slick tricks


yep check them out i have 100gr
www.slicktrick.net


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

deerdropper2005 said:


> yep check them out i have 100gr
> www.slicktrick.net


 yup deffinatlly the slicktricks man best bh i've ever used other bh have just as good penitration most of the time but even a dull slick trick cuts into them they also can be easaly shapened in less than a min if desiered they leave a nasty entrance hole and a nastier exit i use the 100 grain shoots almost exactly like my field tips gone clean through shoulder to shoulder of a deer and i only pull 44lbs of draw wieght
Be prepared to shoot less and get more cause if you hit something with slicktricks and it gets away it wont be the bh's fault


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

*Pics*

Hear are the pictures of what the best broadhead in the company will do.


----------



## MuzzyHunter (Jul 12, 2006)

Muzzy 100 grain tips are deadly and they are only $32 for 6 of them.


----------



## Bowtech_PatDual (Jul 11, 2006)

*Muzzy!*

muzzy r the best broadheads on the market


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

*Muzzys*

muzzys are good broadheads.................................................................


































if you like wounding animals


----------



## Bowtech_PatDual (Jul 11, 2006)

MattRagle said:


> muzzys are good broadheads.................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmmkkaaaaayyyy
learn how to shoot


----------



## Reid (Jul 13, 2006)

muzzys wound animals period crimson talons and grim reapors r your best bet


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

*Learn to shoot*

dont tell me to learn how to shoot cause ive been in this game for 12 years i think i can handle it muzzys are junk thats why most of the ppl that shoot them get them free. if i wasnt Grim Reaper Shooting Staff id pay to get them.
and dont tell a sponsored shooter they need to learn how to shoot it makes u look like an idiot.


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

MattRagle said:


> dont tell me to learn how to shoot cause ive been in this game for 12 years i think i can handle it muzzys are junk thats why most of the ppl that shoot them get them free. if i wasnt Grim Reaper Shooting Staff id pay to get them.
> and dont tell a sponsored shooter they need to learn how to shoot it makes u look like an idiot.


Hah, you forgot one thing. Muzzy is one of the most respected names in the broadhead market today. Who gets muzzy's for free anyway. Are you saying grim reapers are junk because you get them for free.


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

No if you would learn how to read most ppl that shoot muzzys shoot them because they either get them free or they are cheap good broadheads arent cheap. and if i wasnt gettin reapers for free id buy them because they are the best on the market.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah, Muzy phantam 2 blades are one of the best compared to magnus if u ant penatration and a quik kill use any 2 blade broadhead and u will be impressed


----------



## Bowtech_PatDual (Jul 11, 2006)

*muzzy*

no need to jump out of ur panties they asked for an opinoin so i gave them mine, so keep ur mathews shootin ass 2 cents to urself and answer the questions asked...............................










ill give it to u though, crimson broadheads are nice broadheads......................













if u like thin ****ty blades that break with 1 hit to a bone....................
ive shot deer through both shoulders with a muzzy 4 blade and shot another deer with it 5 days later but yet it wasnt quite as sharp as before the shoulders but i even hit this 1 in the liver and found it less than 150 yards away! but yet they only WOUND animals? try again BAD TO THE BONE!


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

*stingers*

4 blades magnus stingers with the serated blades


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

Reid said:


> muzzys wound animals period crimson talons and grim reapors r your best bet


ARe you kidding me...

crimson talons are poss. the worse broadheads.. you cant resharpen them because of the blade angles.. and the blades are fragile..

you deff. need to know what your talking about before you post..

for me it will be Magnus Stinger 4 blade this year..


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

MattRagle said:


> No if you would learn how to read most ppl that shoot muzzys shoot them because they either get them free or they are cheap good broadheads arent cheap. and if i wasnt gettin reapers for free id buy them because they are the best on the market.


thats funny...because i couple of people i know shoot GR broadheads...

one of them shot perfect double lung with a #62 bow getting 60 LBS of KE and did not even get up to fletchings with penetration(the BH was sharp)??

  

wont say anything about the my other friend..

I WOULD NOT SHOOT A MECH HEAD.. PERSONALLY I DO NOT TRUST THEM... some people will shoot them but thats fine with me.. but if want the best possible penetration. shoot a Cut On Contact head..


----------



## Bowtech_PatDual (Jul 11, 2006)

TributeHunter09 said:


> thats funny...because i couple of people i know shoot GR broadheads...
> 
> one of them shot perfect double lung with a #62 bow getting 60 LBS of KE and did not even get up to fletchings with penetration(the BH was sharp)??
> 
> ...



THATS RIGHT


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

i bet your a muzzy freak aint ya i used to shoot muzzys about 8in of penetration straight through the pump station tha blood quit after about 20yards and i saw the deer stop and walk slowy away with no more blood coming out explain this


----------



## arcodus_16 (Jun 21, 2006)

You must be a ****ty shot or else your a damn liar because muzzy's are the way to go.


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

muzzys are cheap pieces of junk and unless you know that im a so called ****ty shot dont start throwin out accusations u come down here to kentucky and ill show you how ****ty of a shot u probably are


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

arcodus_16 said:


> You must be a ****ty shot or else your a damn liar because muzzy's are the way to go.


yep... obviously MATTRANGLE has no clue what he is talking about..i have seen over thousands of deer on the internet shot by muzzys.. but hey, if hundreds of thousands of people shoot muzzy's every year they must be pretty ****ty??? 

MATTRANGLE: try posting a thread over in the bowhunting section about how bad muzzy's are.. i would LOVE to see the responses


----------



## bow-hunter20 (Nov 3, 2005)

MattRagle said:


> muzzys are cheap pieces of junk and unless you know that im a so called ****ty shot dont start throwin out accusations u come down here to kentucky and ill show you how ****ty of a shot u probably are



Im my opinion people that shoot mechanical broadheads shoot them because there bow is a POS and is not tuned properly, and cant get a fixed blade to fly right. Go get some really heads and throw them POS Grim Reapers in the trash where they belong, before you go wounding more animals.


----------



## bow-hunter20 (Nov 3, 2005)

By the way if you are shooting a Mathews, anyone can out shoot you. Your bow will probably be f-ed up by your second shot. Man you think you know what you are talking about but yet you shoot a Mathews and Grim Reapers, that right there shows that you have no clue what is good and what is bad!


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

thats bad you can dog the best selling bow company out there when your shooting a doorstop hoyt. and there are way to many professionals that shoot mech. heads for them not to be good fixed blade broadheads are not top of the line anymore so you need to get over it.


----------



## witetail_hunter (Jun 3, 2006)

Man this thread is going nowhere for both sides, Matt you just can't say Muzzy are "Cheap, POS, Garbage" without proof, and not just "I think", thats a unproven statement you need facts from a respectable name. Same to the people that say GR "Sucks" that dosn't mean a thing until proven by a respectable name like a tester, 5 Shot is an ex., and bows dont even have a thing to do with this thread, I mean cmon guys your making us look bad as young adults.


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

This thread has gone to hell..

we have one guy saying muzzy's suck and you should shoot expandables..

we have quite a few guys saying that muzzy's are the way to go....

we have a couple of guys not on topic, saying mathews suck..

CAN WE PLEASE STAY ON TOPIC....

he is a couple of tests done by people about muzzy broadheads..(and other)

http://www.broadheadtests.com/NEWHEADS.html (5 shot, muzzy MX4)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=318169&highlight=muzzy+broadhead+test (daniel boone, very knowledgable archery, and bowhunter)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=117133&highlight=muzzy+broadhead+test(great post, tested 2 diff. muzzy heads, )



personally, i think you should stick with a CUT on Contact BROADHEAD..i am not saying this because i shoot magnus stinger, but i know from experience, that the blades Break,bend,kick out, and sometimes dont even open..

but yet some of the same things can happen on a fixed blade also(Bending, breaking)

as for MATTRANGLE..if you dont have nothing positive to say, then get off this site, this is ARCHERS HELPING ARCHERS, not archers bashing other archers equimpment.. if you have ever shot muzzy's then you would know that they are a great head...


P.S. i shoot magnus stinger 125 4 blades..:wink:


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

magnus stingers are the way to go


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

good man magnus are the bomb bb


----------



## witetail_hunter (Jun 3, 2006)

dont magnus come with a life time warrenty to so once you have 3 you'll always have 3 great product!!!!!!!!!!! just make sure you get the right weight for your bow if your not sure of your KE then when in doubt get a 100 gr.


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

yep.. come with a lifetime warranty.. you can run them over with a steam roller. send um back and get 3 new heads..


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

runnin over um with a steam roller would make them a better head because it would be thinner there for it would be sharper


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

MattRagle said:


> runnin over um with a steam roller would make them a better head because it would be thinner there for it would be sharper


have you ever shot a magnus BH matt?? they are deadly sharp out of the package.. probally more sharper than any other broadheads.. except silver flames.. but i will let you stick with mech. and i wish you the best of luck this season..hope to hear how your arrow bounced off a deer..:zip:


----------



## stealthyhunter (Jul 17, 2006)

Whats your problem Matt this sight is not meant to bash other people's ideas if you disagree from now on keep it to urself caus' we dont give a SH!** you dont see me bashing all of the stuff you use so dont do it to the stuff we use!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

sounds like you need a little more schoolin cause more sharper sounds like somethin a 3rd grader would say and no i have never shot nor will i ever shoot a magnus and if you here about my arrow bouncing off a deer itll hafta hav a steel plate in its side . And stealthyhunter im just expressing my opinion so i really dont care wat you think.













TributeHunter09 said:


> have you ever shot a magnus BH matt?? they are deadly sharp out of the package.. probally more sharper than any other broadheads.. except silver flames.. but i will let you stick with mech. and i wish you the best of luck this season..hope to hear how your arrow bounced off a deer..:zip:


----------



## bow-hunter20 (Nov 3, 2005)

Matt, you must be one of those spoiled rotten young kids! Does your mommy and daddy buy every thing for you when ever you want it or what? The way your coming off kind of makes it seem that way!


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

Naw if I want somethin i buy it. Its called i have a job somethin that you probbly dont have i make around 350 a week


----------



## witetail_hunter (Jun 3, 2006)

MattRagle said:


> Naw if I want somethin i buy it. Its called i have a job somethin that you probbly dont have i make around 350 a week


Congrats, you do what every other person does in this world, and its ok to work at McDonalds Matt you can admit it only makin 350 a week, get a real job and make $873.87 a week


----------



## Clay C (Jul 22, 2006)

does anybody else find it wierd that MattRagle has been " in this game for 12 years" and hes only 15. So hes been bowhunting since he was 3 if my calculator is correct.


----------



## witetail_hunter (Jun 3, 2006)

Clay C said:


> does anybody else find it wierd that MattRagle has been " in this game for 12 years" and hes only 15. So hes been bowhunting since he was 3 if my calculator is correct.


ha ha you had to use a calculator for that...........:wink: lol j/k :boink: sounds prety fishy


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

I didnt say ive been hunting for 12 years ****** ive been shooting for 12 years and i have a "real job" as you like to call it you stupid piece of crap i bet you dont make that much try bein a mason moron.


----------



## bow-hunter20 (Nov 3, 2005)

Actually i am 20 years old and i am a supervisor where i work! Oh and i also bring home $942 per week. Someday you will be up there, lol that means i almost make 3 times as much as you do. Get a real job, somewhere other then mcdonalds and quit sucking off of your mommas #$%:darkbeer:


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

Well this thread as certainly gotten out of hand. After reading all of the posts it dissapoints me to see everyone at each others throats. There is already enough people trying to end the sport of bowhunting, something that we all love, so we need not to be arguing with each other about something as silly as broadhead, what kind of bow we shoot, or how much money we make. We are all part of the bowhunting/archery family and we need to stick together. I think we should all relax, take a deep breath and get a long.

Now i believe the young bowhunter I asked what broadhead would be good for someone drawing 50lbs. If i knew your draw length I could help you even more, but i cant imagine being over 26 inches. So my advice is to stick with a fixed blade head. You probably are making enough kinetic energy to shoot a mechanical, but it does take some energy to open the blades, therefore you may have a slight loss in penetration, especially at longer distances. When I first started I was only drawing 35lbs which was 9 seaons ago, when i was 9. I always shot NAP ThunderHeads. These are razor sharp out of the package and they are relatively cheap, considering you get 6 heads for about the same money you get 3 heads for now. You may want to go with something thats a little bit smaller for increased penetration. I have never shot the NAP Nitrons, but I hear good things about them. They are are very small fixed blade broadhead. I have also never shot the G5 Montecs or the Wac ems but they are also smaller fixed blade broadheads. I hear a lot of good things about these heads. They most important thing is to keep your broadhead sharp, no matter what kind it is, and to hit the right spot. If you put the arrow in the right spot, it doesnt matter if you 8 inches of pentration of your arrow buries itself in the dirt on the other side of the deer, the deer is dead. Period. Good Luck, happy hunting.


----------



## Clay C (Jul 22, 2006)

Sorry for not staying on topic. I would suggest a good coc head like a magnus stinger. As for the little kid that is name calling and bashing other peoples equipment who cares. If you ignore people like that they eventually stop. He just wants attention.


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

naw i aint tryin to get attention im expressing my opinion


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

MattRagle said:


> naw i aint tryin to get attention im expressing my opinion


 :ban: :ban:


----------



## bow-hunter20 (Nov 3, 2005)

TributeHunter09 said:


> :ban: :ban:



DITTO!!!!!


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i shoot a rocky mountain premier. last year my arrow blew clear threw it and hit a rock never even hurt the broadhead and it was still sharp


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

i think this mattrangle kid is nothing but a troll.. dont see if there is any reason to listen to his constant bashing..


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

TributeHunter09 said:


> i think this mattrangle kid is nothing but a troll.. dont see if there is any reason to listen to his constant bashing..


Good God man learn how to spell somebodys name b4 you say somethin about them. And by the way i aint the only one thats ever said anything bad about muzzy on here and i wont be the last. its my personal preference not bashing i think their junk because they dont hold up they are one of the sharpest broadheads on the market and one of the most used because theyve been around just a little longer but they will not hold up.


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

MattRagle said:


> Good God man learn how to spell somebodys name b4 you say somethin about them. And by the way i aint the only one thats ever said anything bad about muzzy on here and i wont be the last. its my personal preference not bashing i think their junk because they dont hold up they are one of the sharpest broadheads on the market and one of the most used because theyve been around just a little longer but they will not hold up.


then what is this...



> muzzys are cheap pieces of junk





> I didnt say ive been hunting for 12 years ****** ive been shooting for 12 years and i have a "real job" as you like to call it you stupid piece of crap i bet you dont make that much try bein a mason moron





> thats bad you can dog the best selling bow company out there when your shooting a doorstop hoyt.


*sounds like bashing to me.. maybe you need to read more and post less.. for the good of us all..:zip: *


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

Opinion


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

TributeHunter09 said:


> i think this mattrangle kid is nothing but a troll.. dont see if there is any reason to listen to his constant bashing..


i think the same thing


----------



## hunterchic03 (May 15, 2006)

i think ya'll need 2 just drop it!! i don't know n-e-thing about broadheads, which was one of the reasons i was reading this thread, to get ideas. and i think that was what the thread starters' intentions were also. but all you all seem to have accomplished was bashing others' equipment and then draggin' it on by just not lettin' it go. you all being at each others' throats is certainly not making us, as young archers, look mature, or helping the sport of archery grow.


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

i have to agree with hunterchic03 and besides didnt hotshot88 just had told ya'll to stick to the topic and then your back at it....cool it and act your age, both say sorry and get back to the topic....


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry hunterchic03 and Sammi but i aint sayin nothin to the the rest of ya


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

thank god ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

Good God man you need to learn when to quit your more annoying than a bluegill in a bass tounament


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

guys stop!!! already, thats it no more.....
thanks for the sorry matt....but no more fightin....just ignore rude comments 
and then it should all stop! ok:wink:


----------



## chongo (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, to add a little diversity to this thread, I am currently shooting the G5 Montec and have enjoyed it. But I am thinking of switching to the Magnus Stinger 4 blade, to see how well it works.


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

can we be civilized for a minute this poor guy just wanted some opinions and now people hate each other because some people don`t like what other people shoot


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i shoot rocky mountain premiers 100 grains . last year on my elk my first arrow that i shot hit the lower lung and blew clear threw him at 30 yards ad hit a rock still fliing fast a never even bent the broadhead so i shoot rockys


----------



## cartershooter (Mar 8, 2006)

G5 i shoot 55 lbs went through side and out back leg was quatered in a little


----------



## Bowtech_PatDual (Jul 11, 2006)

I shot a muzzy last year but i think ill switch to a Muzzy this year
sound good? lol
i like muzzy and everyone that asks aut to shoot thats always gonna be my advice!


----------



## bassinator (Feb 6, 2006)

when I first started shooting I killed my first deer w/ a 57 gr. rocket wolverine pulling 39 pounds. 33 pounds later I'm shooting a Rocket sidewinder 100 gr.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowtech_PatDual (Jul 11, 2006)

See alot of people like certain kinds of broadheads as long as they work for them so there's no need to bash on wut they like just because its different.
cody,


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

*Wow...*

Wow, Im impressed Matt. You really sound lie you know your stuff...*cough*

TanMan-
You can go wrong with a NAP Thunderhead, a Muzzy (they dont wound animals, the shooter does) or a Magnus. The new Magnus Snuffer SS's are one bad little broadhead. 
Good luck with whatever you go with...

Matt


----------



## jimmd (Nov 7, 2004)

Tan man it sounds like whitehair knows what he's talkin about i second all of his choices montecs are also a good choice


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

what kind of broadhead should i get that is good for not alot of money


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

NAP Thunderheads and Muzzy's are about $30 for a six pack, and Ill go out on a limb and say those broadheads have probablly killed more game than every other modern broadhead out there.


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks the only sports place here cares muzzy and thunder heads


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

You'll be set with whatever you choose. What are you thinking on going with?


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

leaning toward the muzzys they got the 100 grain ones at th esports place


----------



## Mathews guy (Jan 16, 2006)

muzzy 100grain 3 blades put this one down shot him right in the shoulder blade with a 54pound bow he went 75yards he weighed 220 pounds field dressed


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

nice buck


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Very nice buck.


----------



## L-KINDLE (Jul 9, 2005)

*Great deer man*

that is a great deer. but i bet matt has something bad to say about it. every body just leave him alone he has SPONSORS!!:mg: he is better than the rest of us just look at that Giant of a buck he has on his profile. LOL


----------



## austincrutchfie (Aug 9, 2006)

Like several others on here i shoot slick tricks. I did shoot muzzys and the only thing i killed was a few rabbits. I shot a hog with one at 15 steps and he jus walked off with my arrow and broadhead. After that i got rid of them and got slick tricks and they put hogs down quick. I shot some in the same spot i did the one with the muzzy. I have shot a few magnus 2 blades and they do good on hogs also.


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

L-KINDLE said:


> that is a great deer. but i bet matt has something bad to say about it. every body just leave him alone he has SPONSORS!!:mg: he is better than the rest of us just look at that Giant of a buck he has on his profile. LOL



lol


----------



## witetail_hunter (Jun 3, 2006)

austincrutchfie said:


> Like several others on here i shoot slick tricks. I did shoot muzzys and the only thing i killed was a few rabbits. I shot a hog with one at 15 steps and he jus walked off with my arrow and broadhead. After that i got rid of them and got slick tricks and they put hogs down quick. I shot some in the same spot i did the one with the muzzy. I have shot a few magnus 2 blades and they do good on hogs also.



I'll agree with you that slicks are an amazing head but you have to remember that slicks are designed for maximum penetration and a hogs skin is thick I'll repeat that THICK I mean muzzy ain't a bad head in my oppinion lots of deer have been killed with one but htere are other heads that some people like more than others and I think as long as you can stick them where it counts then the BH dont really matter. JMO, not bashing anyone


----------



## austincrutchfie (Aug 9, 2006)

witetail_hunter said:


> I'll agree with you that slicks are an amazing head but you have to remember that slicks are designed for maximum penetration and a hogs skin is thick I'll repeat that THICK I mean muzzy ain't a bad head in my oppinion lots of deer have been killed with one but htere are other heads that some people like more than others and I think as long as you can stick them where it counts then the BH dont really matter. JMO, not bashing anyone


Ya i no wat u mean. I jus resharpen my broadheads and i dont have to resharpen the slick tricks to much and they are back sharp. All u gotta do is place that arrow threw there shoulder and u will take out there heart. u dont wanna shoot a hog like u do that he will walk off with your broadhead and arrow bc of there pad they have. We have killed hogs where the pad on there sides are 6 inches thick. They have that pad for when they are fightin but sure is hard to get a broadhead through there so stick um in the shoulder


----------



## reflexshooter10 (Jul 17, 2006)

G5 are the best the strikers are the cut on contact and u will not find a better broadhead


----------



## jsbullseye (Jan 10, 2006)

*my recommended broadheads*

i shoot the TI 100 and i've shot and missed the target when my broadheads arn't tuned correctly and hit pretty good size rocks and all i have had to do is replace the blades and grind a .1000 of an inch off the point. i also recommend these broadheads because my dad has killed three deer with one broadhead and only changing the blades once and he shoots them at 66 pounds.


----------



## countryboy89 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thunderheads is the best broadheads I've ever shot. I'll never buy any other kind!


----------

